# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Phoenix am 26.09.2007 um 03Uhr

## schiene

Bis zum letzten Tropfen
"Der Kampf ums Wasser"

Themen: Thailand - Der Herr der Dämme. Für Thailands Tourismusindustrie sollte es das ganz große Geschäft werden: Innerhalb weniger Jahre waren über zweihundert Golfplätze angelegt worden. 6500 Kubikmeter Wasser verbraucht der Rasen eines solchen Golfplatzes täglich. Mit derselben Menge kommen 15000 Stadt- oder 60000 Landbewohner einen Tag aus. Apichat und vielen anderen thailändischen Landwirten wurde von den Golfplatz-Betreibern das Wasser abgegraben. Wegen der asiatischen Wirtschaftskrise bleiben die Golfer jetzt aus, die unbenutzten Grünflächen aber werden weiter bewässert. Aber nicht nur Golfplatzanrainer sind vom Wassermangel betroffen. ZDF-Reporter Christian Sterley zeigt, daß Thailands gesamte Landwirtschaft auszutrocknen droht. Bei der Verteilung des knappen Wassers gibt die Regierung der Industrie und besonders den Tourismusregionen den Vorzug, obwohl zwei Drittel aller Thais von der Landwirtschaft leben. Wasserkraft soll für die nötige Energie sorgen. Fast alle Flüsse im bergigen Norden des Landes sind schon gestaut, weitere Dämme geplant. Stauseen finden des Königs Gefallen. Er ist studierter Wasserbauingenieur, und Dämme geben dem Land einen Anstrich von Fortschritt und Moderne. Gestaut wird selbst dann, wenn die Stromausbeute - wie beim Pak Mol-Damm - gerade ausreicht, um drei Luxus-Einkaufspassagen in Bangkok zu beleuchten. Den Bauern und Fischern nimmt Pak Mol damit die Lebensgrundlage. Des Königs Leidenschaft und die unbedenkliche Fortschrittseuphorie der Regierung stoßen bei der ländlichen Bevölkerung zunehmend auf Ablehnung, denn der größte Teil des Wassers wird aus den Staubecken direkt in die Städte und die Tourismushochburgen gepumpt. Dort geht man weiterhin allzu sorglos mit der knappen Ressource um. Die Bauern der einst wasserreichen Nordprovinzen gehen leer aus. Nach vielen regionalen Protesten rüsten die betroffenen Bauern und Fischer jetzt zum gemeinsamen Widerstand gegen diese Wasserpolitik.

----------


## schiene

Wiederholung der zwar schon ein paar Jahre alten Reportage(aber sehr interessant)
am 25.10.2007 um 07Uhr30

----------

Bin nicht arbeitslos, no chance

----------


## schiene

Wiederholung am 31.01.2008 um 03:00

----------

